# modifier Q



## jsa1517 (Jun 23, 2009)

Can anyone help me with what modifier Q can be appended with and why? I looked in our HCPCS book and cannot find it? We found this modifier added on a claim and just want to look into it more.

Thanks-
Jaclyn


----------



## halebill (Jun 25, 2009)

It looks like you have a "typo" on your hands. Modifiers are two digits. There is a whole range of modifiers from Q2-Q9, QA-QZ. What type of service or procedure was this appended to? Perhaps it was a lab charge needing a QW?


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Jun 26, 2009)

There are also Q0 and Q1 which are used in clinical trial coding.  You can find more on these modifiers at CMS.gov, go to clinical trials.


----------

